#ubuntu-tablet 2012-01-30
<Myrtti> any news on CrystalHD on 3.0 kernel?
#ubuntu-tablet 2012-02-02
<purvesh> hi all of you !
<imnichol> hey purvesh
<purvesh> imnichol, hi, is there any plan that ubuntu is coming for tablet any idea ?
<imnichol> I'm not associated with Canonical, so I don't know what they're doing
<imnichol> But Mark Shuttleworth did say that it's an objective
<imnichol> I know you can install Ubuntu on some tablets as the primary OS, but I haven't done it myself
<purvesh> imnichol, ya... they are also planning for phone, do you know how to integrate app to ubuntu for tablet ?
<imnichol> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you're talking about there
<imnichol> Are you asking if there are guidelines for creating tablet applications?
<purvesh> imnichol, yes
<imnichol> Not that I'm aware of
<purvesh> imnichol, tablet & phone !
<purvesh> imnichol, ok
<imnichol> I think that there's a plan for a HIG, but I don't remember where I heard that
<imnichol> Sorry I can't give you a better answer
<imnichol> I'm basically just a lurker
<Myrtti> I've installed Ubuntu 11.10 on an ExoPC, it works fine apart from some minor problems. I've blogged about it, I've heard that there are vast improvements in precise but I've not tried alpha2 yet myself.
<purvesh> imnichol, its fine, thanx for help, i'm also newbee for tablet and phone
<purvesh> imnichol, but i want ubuntu should rock on phone like android !
#ubuntu-tablet 2013-02-02
<Becauseican> Oh boy... So what are the odds one of you 4 can help me?
<Becauseican> Trying to get network to work on Nexus 7 running Xubuntu. I/o error
